# Treiber



## MiRaMC (6. Juni 2004)

Ich hab ein Asus K8V Mainboard und eine Seagate ST3160023AS Festplatte (S-ATA). Wenn ich Windows XP installieren will wird die Festplatte niht erkannt. Ich breuche also Treiber, die ich auf Diskette kopiere und beim Windows-Setup muss ich F6 drücken, dann müsste es funktionieren. Aber ich weiß nicht was für Treiber ich brauche und wo ich die herkrieg. Ein Link wäre eine große Hilfe.


----------



## Goofman (6. Juni 2004)

Hi 

Die Treiber sind normalerweise mit auf der CD, die beim Mainboard dabei  war.
Einfach mal auf der CD etwas stöbern. Da müßte normalerweise ein Ordner mit dem Namen Drivers existieren.

Mfg Niky


----------



## MiRaMC (6. Juni 2004)

*Welche Treiber?*

Die CD hab ich und die Treiber sind auch drauf, nur welchen soll ich nehmen? Ich hab schon ein paar Probiert, aber jedesmal wenn ich F6 drücke passiert nix. Welche Treiber muss ich also auf Diskette kopieren um Windows XP auf meiner S-ATA Festplatte zu installieren?


----------



## Goofman (6. Juni 2004)

Hi

Probiers mal mit denen hier: Treiber

Einfach entpacken und auf Diskette schmeissen.
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann nur die Dateien aus dem WinXP Ordner auf Disk  kopieren.

Mfg Niky


----------

